# Hoyt 2010 Lineup



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Just wanted everyone to know that utaharcherycenter.net is updated with information on the 2010 Hoyt bow's. Lots of eye candy to drool over


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Just to be fair...so does HOYT.COM. The MAXXIS looks SWEEEEEEEET!


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> Just to be fair...so does HOYT.COM. The MAXXIS looks SWEEEEEEEET!


Hmmmm, I really thought I had beat Hoyt to the punch this year  
Just spoke with Gerald, he does have the Maxxis in the store now as well. Supposed to be a sweet shooting bow, hope to get my hands on one soon.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow! Just got back from Wilde Arrow and the new Hoyts are sweeeet! I can't wait to see the new carbon fiber in person, but at $1,600 it will be a long, long time 'til I own one.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

izzydog said:


> Wow! Just got back from Wilde Arrow and the new Hoyts are sweeeet! I can't wait to see the new carbon fiber in person, but at $1,600 it will be a long, long time 'til I own one.


Bare bow is $1600?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

A $1500 carbon, complicated, mechanical, arrow flinger (I refuse to call them "bows") that will be outdated in two years... Hmmm, sounds like a good investment to me. :?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> A $1500 carbon, complicated, mechanical, arrow flinger (I refuse to call them "bows") that will be outdated in two years... Hmmm, sounds like a good investment to me. :?


Tex is on point!


----------



## bowhuntingalien (Oct 28, 2009)

If you don't like the carbon bow, or can't afford it, don't shoot it. I can't afford it either, but I think it is the most awesome "BOW" (I don't understand why you only consider it an "arrow flinger"; what if when compound bows came out retards that thought that recurves were the only thing to be considered a "bow" shared that idea? What about when the aluminum riser came out...Just an "arrow flinger" I guess!!) i have ever seen. Props to Hoyt for attempting to advance archery technology. Other companies just try to make bows pull like a ceased up lawn mower in the name of a couple ft/sec. of speed. I think the carbon bow is innovation like the industry has never before seen.

Maybe you can afford a Maxxis, great...maybe you can only afford a Turbo Hawk; so what it is still a killer bow. Don't knock the most innovative piece of archery equipment the market has ever seen because you can't afford it. I'm sure if you could afford it, you would be singing praises about how innovative, light, etc. it is. 

Understand that Ferrari's, are priced the way they are for a reason. I can't afford one, but I still respect it for what it is...

I don't want to see any of you naysayers shooting one in a couple years when the price comes down. I want to see you out there with your "bows."


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Ignore Tex...he's an idiot!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

First you say I'm on point, then you say ignore me because I'm an idiot...Shut up Shane!

I'm not knocking Hoyt for trying to build a better mouse trap, that's how you stay ahead in todays competitive market. I just find it funny that every year they get the "new and improved" stuff all polished up for sale and then a year from then it's "old and slow". Back when I was 16 and compounds were all the rage I bit. I had to have one. My balls were bigger than my brain back then and speed was what I THOUGHT killed deer. Then I reached the age of reason and discovered that hunting skills and woodsmanship is what kills deer, not a $1500 carbon speed bow. :?


----------



## bowhuntingalien (Oct 28, 2009)

That is the way the world works...What was the last vehicle you bought that didn't go down in value? You are a consumer in this market...are you a used car guy or a new off the lot guy? That is just how it works. I wish the computer I bought 5 years ago that was top of the line at the time was still worth what I paid for it then.

Maybe Mathews, Bowtech, & PSE bows don't depreciate in value after you buy them. Give them a shot...Their quality/durability/dependability isn't as good, but maybe they won't depreciate. Let me know what you find out.

The guy that said to ignore you is a different guy than the guy that said you are "spot on."


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> First you say I'm on point, then you say ignore me because I'm an idiot...Shut up Shane!
> 
> I'm not knocking Hoyt for trying to build a better mouse trap, that's how you stay ahead in todays competitive market. I just find it funny that every year they get the "new and improved" stuff all polished up for sale and then a year from then it's "old and slow". Back when I was 16 and compounds were all the rage I bit. I had to have one. My balls were bigger than my brain back then and speed was what I THOUGHT killed deer. Then I reached the age of reason and discovered that hunting skills and woodsmanship is what kills deer, not a $1500 carbon speed bow. :?


Your wrong Tex...bows don't kill deer...hunters kill deer! Who cares what they are using, I am surprised you even have a computer and cell phone, **** whippersnappers!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shut up Shane!



> The guy that said to ignore you is a different guy than the guy that said you are "spot on."


Ya, I need to pay more attention...Plus, the guy that said I was "spot on" is a smartass so that doesn't mean anything either.

You're right, that's how it works. Unless you shoot a traditional bow. Non of my bows have gone down in value. In fact, most of them have gone up. The Black Widow I bought in 1986 for $395 is worth twice that now. Back in 1974 I saved my pop can money and bought a Shakespeare Wonder Bow at JC Pennys for $35. A few years ago my brothers wife broke it and we looked on ebay for three years trying to find a replacement. When I finally found the exact bow and bid on it I ended up paying almost $100 for it. That bow tripled in value over 35 years. Show me a compound that has ever gone up in value...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shut up Shane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See...your an idiot! :mrgreen:

By your accounting Tex you should be going up in value as well...That is typical of antiques.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I am getting Priceless! :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

I have heard the Matrix is one sweet bow, and Hoyt did not figure to sell thousands of them at that price, the technology will trickle down and become more affordable to those of us who can't drop $1,600.00 on a bow. Again props to Hoyt for not getting wrapped up into the speed game, but once again putting out a lineup of very shootable bows. 

As for the recurve vs. compound debate, who cares? Shoot what you want how you want. It doesn't make you a better, more accomplished, or higher caliber of hunter because you shoot a certain type of bow.


----------



## bowhuntingalien (Oct 28, 2009)

Well said, though I am not sure I caught the Recurve Vs. Compound debate.Well said none-the-less.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I haven't spent $1,600 on the 3 compunds I've owned in my life and all of their accessories and arrows. (Pretty close though) The Ferrari comparison is accurate, they aren't building this bow for the masses, they are building it for the guy who has to have the newest and coolest thing on the market. If I could afford it I would definitely be ordering one, instead, I hope to get 10+ more years out of my bow. And Tex, don't be trying to cut $100 off the price, they are $1,600 bare, do you know what I am saying.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> As for the recurve vs. compound debate, who cares? Shoot what you want how you want. It doesn't make you a better, more accomplished, or higher caliber of hunter because you shoot a certain type of bow.


+1,000,000 1/8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Those are some sweet bows. I think I will let the other poor sucker buy it brand new and I will pick it up from him for half the price used when he sells it in a year or two to make his house payment.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Who's debating compound/recurve?

All I did was question the sanity of spending $1600 (sorry for short changing you) on a bow that will be worthless in two years. And, OK, I may have mentioned how recurves keep their value, but in no way was I bashing Hoyt bows or compounds in general other than to compare them to a car after you've driven it off the lot.

And for the record, I do like Hoyt bows, they are by far the most forgiving, quiet, and smoothest compound bows out there. Yes, I've shot a bunch of em. I just hope they can make them more cost effective in the future.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Who's debating compound/recurve?


Really...does the debate ever stop? Do you actually read what you type?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Who's debating compound/recurve?
> ...


Do you ever interpret what you read?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":vfnwyg64]Who's debating compound/recurve?
> ...


Do you ever interpret what you read?[/quote:vfnwyg64]

Now now you to. wait tell a ufc fight then you to can go at it then. :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't mind him Dustin...he is just mad because he's sawed off at the knees!:mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Don't mind him Dustin...he is just mad because he's sawed off at the knees!:mrgreen:


 :lol:


----------



## raykingleaves (Nov 6, 2008)

Gonna have to get a blacked out Vickxen for the wife... she just fell in love...dead sexy!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree, let the rich guys buy them and test them out. If they are good enough they will make a bunch and the price will come down to about 1/3 of their price right now. I will admit Tex, if I had the heuvos I would rather hunt without training wheels, I just don't have the time to learn to shoot well enough and barely enough time to hunt during the season so I want to maximize my chances.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I hear ya Izzy, thing is though, once you get dialed with trad equipment you become what I like to call "automatic". Simply put, your brain has seen that and done that so many times it just becomes second nature. Like throwing a ball or playing an instrument. It's muscle memory and hand eye coordination in it's purest form. Getting to that point takes time and lots of practice, that's where you'd have a problem. If a guy doesn't have the time to dedicate himself to learning the recurve bow, I'd say stick with the compound.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Does it become second nature to whichever distance you're at? And how far are you accurate? 

How about running shots at rabbits, or flying ones at birds? Do you do any of that?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Does it become second nature to whichever distance you're at? And how far are you accurate?
> 
> How about running shots at rabbits, or flying ones at birds? Do you do any of that?


Funny thing about trad bows, they shoot exactly where you point them. The trick is getting them pointed where you want. :wink: When I shoot I try to focus on one little tiny spot rather than the whole area of the critters chest. Where it becomes dicey is when you're too far away to focus on that one little hair. At farther distances the animal just becomes one big blur and it's harder to focus on something of small detail. Plus, the farther away you are, the more that can go wrong. That statement is true with any weapon. Get closer, that's my motto. You won't get as many shots, but the ones you do get are dump shots that usually end up in a kill. Aim small, miss small. :wink: 
My "kill zone" is 25 yards and in. Although, I did zap a speed goat in his bed at 30 this fall, but that is the outer reaches of my comfort zone. But if they are within 25 yards, they are usually in big trouble. Running and flying targets are really fun and quite doable. I've done both with varied success.


----------

